
Is Kinset the Future of Online Shopping? - thomas
http://www.geek.com/is-kinset-the-future-of-online-shopping/
======
Readmore
I've wanted to do something like this for awhile. I think the better way to go
is to incorporate this into a new web browser. Put in an algo to generate a 3d
space for a website from it's html but also allow site owners to build
specific 3d versions which are specified in xml.

That way you can browse the entire web in 3d (although pages with pictures
would look more interesting than say... Newsy ;) and stores, game companies,
whomever can create fun 3d worlds for their visitors.

If you could do some clever look ahead you could even make links into portals
that show you what the next page is going to look like in 3D. So if you link
me to a World of Warcraft page I can look through the link and see what that
site looks like. Walk my avatar into the portal and I'm on a new website.

------
mrandle
I have always thought a 3d casino would be a 'winner'.

You could walk around the gaming tables and watch before deciding to take a
seat, chat to people, etc, etc.

~~~
rms
don't forget the free virtual drinks and suites for high rollers! :) That's a
really good idea; thanks for sharing.

------
izak30
I like online shopping because I don't HAVE to browse, it's a benefit for me.
I would say no.

